#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  >  好吃的融化掉了～^^

## PandaTwo

嗯嗯～就是這樣～
^_^

----------


## 狐狸

WOW...


我只要吃最後一張的食物...


(咦...那不是食物呀....)  :Embarassed:

----------


## Kofu

最後一張乃食材之一XDDDDDDDDDDD

----------


## PandaTwo

> 嗯嗯～就是這樣～
> ^_^


補充講解一下～
^^

昨天的晚餐主要有兩盤配菜～
一個是牛肉炒豆芽，另一個則是牛肉炒小白菜～

這兩道實在是不得不特別強調～
那就是，牛肉都好嫩啊！！
入口即化的軟綿口感～～
火喉拿捏的恰到好處！

尤其是牛肉炒小白菜那道～
更是多了層滑嫩的口感～
沒錯，就是加了太白粉！
唔喔喔～～入口的瞬間，全身都酥軟掉了～

主菜則是僅經過川燙處理的烏龍麵～
配上些許的蔥花～
然後可隨各人喜好看是要添加特製味增湯，還是瓜子雞湯～

我選擇了味增湯～
這味增湯來頭也不小～
是用了新鮮柴魚片熬煮出來的鰹魚風味日式湯底（XD）
配上了祖傳的特製味增～
還有鮭魚，所精心熬製出來的特殊湯頭～
真叫人讚不絕口！

當然，瓜子雞也是絕對要試試的絕品！
推測使用了大茂黑瓜，這讓湯頭的甜度與鮮度更上層樓～
其中熬煮的功夫更是了得～
雞腿肉是簡簡單單就和骨頭分離了～
吃起來毫不費力！
而且雞湯中濃布滿滿的雞肉膠質～
這可是美容聖品啊！
 :Wink:  

隔天的便當，我帶了瓜子雞烏龍～
即使微波了，也不失他有的美味～
這才是料理的精髓啊！
 :Laughing:

----------


## Kasar

> WOW...
> 
> 
> 我只要吃最後一張的食物...
> 
> 
> (咦...那不是食物呀....)


看起來肥吱吱的
好吃嗎?

----------


## 和魯夫

> 作者: 狐狸
> 
> WOW...
> 
> 
> 我只要吃最後一張的食物...
> 
> 
> (咦...那不是食物呀....) 
> ...


那....那算肥嗎?!!!
那我...算甚麼?!?!!?!?><

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

咦？和魯夫身材不好嗎@@a?

----------


## 和魯夫

> 咦？和魯夫身材不好嗎@@a?


不好....有大肚子.....屁股很大......177cm80kg.....

----------


## rix

最後那張看背影稍微有點多餘的肉而已￣▽￣

但小魯魯177cm80kg......
形象有點對不上啊￣▽￣
畢竟人家才175cm65kg￣▽￣a

----------


## BACARDI

> 作者: 奇修‧諾亞克
> 
> 咦？和魯夫身材不好嗎@@a?
> 
> 
> 不好....有大肚子.....屁股很大......177cm80kg.....


魯....這樣還好吧@@" ?
我弟身高沒170...體重破90了= ="
可是我看他也還好....

(還是因為我已經看習慣了  :Shocked:  ??

----------


## Wolfy

> 最後那張看背影稍微有點多餘的肉而已￣▽￣
> 
> 但小魯魯177cm80kg......
> 形象有點對不上啊￣▽￣
> 畢竟人家才175cm65kg￣▽￣a


網路型像跟真實型像本來就不一樣嘛~~~
真的要一樣的話就貼自己的照片就好了說.

網友見面總是要有一點"衝擊到"的感覺才有意思嘛^^(是這樣嗎?)

----------


## BACARDI

> 最後那張看背影稍微有點多餘的肉而已￣▽￣
> 
> 但小魯魯177cm80kg......
> 形象有點對不上啊￣▽￣
> 畢竟人家才175cm65kg￣▽￣a


噗....
我才167.7cm= ="
體重58KG....

嗚....我已經長不高了  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## 和魯夫

........減肥....我要減肥!!!!

----------


## Wolfy

> ........減肥....我要減肥!!!!


一起減吧....(減肥很痛苦的喔)

----------


## rix

只要堅持下去應該會成功的￣▽￣
還要注意平時的生活飲食習慣￣▽￣

----------


## PandaTwo

> 作者: Rix
> 
> 最後那張看背影稍微有點多餘的肉而已￣▽￣
> 
> 但小魯魯177cm80kg......
> 形象有點對不上啊￣▽￣
> 畢竟人家才175cm65kg￣▽￣a
> 
> 
> ...


恩恩....
話說見到幼狼時....
就有衝擊到.......^^
(是這樣嗎?)

----------


## KUBI kitsune

恩....都比我高(炸)

----------


## PandaTwo

> 作者: Rix
> 
> 最後那張看背影稍微有點多餘的肉而已￣▽￣
> 
> 但小魯魯177cm80kg......
> 形象有點對不上啊￣▽￣
> 畢竟人家才175cm65kg￣▽￣a
> 
> 
> ...


沒想到這一帖可以持續到第二頁～
是因為最後一張不是菜的菜（喂....）的緣故～

我想海豚和我都會一起哭泣吧～
（只是哭的原因不一樣～^^）
XDD

----------


## Katsuya XII

> 最後那張看背影稍微有點多餘的肉而已￣▽￣
> 
> 但小魯魯177cm80kg......
> 形象有點對不上啊￣▽￣
> 畢竟人家才175cm65kg￣▽￣a


偏偏都65...我就是多別人6cm...─ｖ─

----------


## Michile

完了…

我171也有63，最近也有變胖…(謎之男曰：出來討打)
平常不注重飲食倒是真的…OTZ

----------


## 狼狼

> 作者: 奇修‧諾亞克
> 
> 咦？和魯夫身材不好嗎@@a?
> 
> 
> 不好....有大肚子.....屁股很大......177cm80kg.....


真标准。。。。我178  98kg。。。。。。。。。。

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

172.8 82 (淚奔) 不過減肥成功中^^~ (食量現在變超小 吃半碗飯就飽了

----------


## 銀灰龍-笨維

大家都好高阿(淚奔)
身高...嗯...160...大概吧
體重...[60OTL]越來越胖了OTL

----------


## rix

身高和體重的標準搭配是......(以男生為准)

身高　　標準體重　　　正常體重範圍
160cm　　56kg　　　50.4kg～61.6kg
165cm　　59kg　　　53.1kg～64.9kg
170cm　　62kg　　　55.8kg～68.2kg
175cm　　65kg　　　58.5kg～71.5kg
180cm　　68kg　　　61.2kg～74.8kg

各位的身高和體重是否屬於正常範圍呢XD?

----------


## BACARDI

唔....看樣子.....

我果然太瘦了@@

----------


## 和魯夫

> 唔....看樣子.....
> 
> 我果然太瘦了@@


瘦........是好事啦.........比肥好多了= =

----------


## 歐里爾

很瘦+1
雖然176 卻只有57公斤....(耶!? 差 1 公斤?? )
已經吃很多卻都沒有長肉 =~=" (都不知道吃去哪裡了...)
在外面吃東西,要真的吃飽的話要花很多錢...

----------


## 墨

> 身高和體重的標準搭配是......(以男生為准)
> 
> 身高　　標準體重　　　正常體重範圍
> 160cm　　56kg　　　50.4kg～61.6kg
> 165cm　　59kg　　　53.1kg～64.9kg
> 170cm　　62kg　　　55.8kg～68.2kg
> 175cm　　65kg　　　58.5kg～71.5kg
> 180cm　　68kg　　　61.2kg～74.8kg
> 
> 各位的身高和體重是否屬於正常範圍呢XD?


這樣看來我算標準了,總之健康就是好事啦

----------


## 奈良

哦哦哦!!?
180最低底線是61阿=w=+只剩下4公斤要努力!!!
太棒了!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 歐里爾

> 哦哦哦!!?
> 180最低底線是61阿=w=+只剩下4公斤要努力!!!
> 太棒了!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


原來 奈良 那麼高啊!!! (抬頭)
現在多喝牛奶有用嗎?? 0~0 /
(被踢飛~)

----------


## 諾皮悶

> 只要堅持下去應該會成功的￣▽￣
> 還要注意平時的生活飲食習慣￣▽￣


雖然不吃晚餐 不過過了半夜2-3點沒睡覺肚子就會叫="=
然後跑去7-11買一堆東西吃(這樣飲食習慣好像更差)
結果目光都放到最後一張照片上面了XD(被踹

----------


## Raulson

> 噗....
> 我才167.7cm= ="
> 體重58KG....
> 
> 嗚....我已經長不高了


朋友，我才不高啊囧|||

我未滿160cm.........  :onion_53:  
狼版的公獸應該屬我最矮吧.......  :onion_09:

----------


## Freelancer

> 身高和體重的標準搭配是......(以男生為准)
> 
> 身高　　標準體重　　　正常體重範圍
> 160cm　　56kg　　　50.4kg～61.6kg
> 165cm　　59kg　　　53.1kg～64.9kg
> 170cm　　62kg　　　55.8kg～68.2kg
> 175cm　　65kg　　　58.5kg～71.5kg
> 180cm　　68kg　　　61.2kg～74.8kg
> 
> 各位的身高和體重是否屬於正常範圍呢XD?


我162......矮........(抬头看)  但我只有 45 Kg...... 我是不是不正常呀~~? (吃不胖说) 在美国学校裹都常常被人容易地抱/拿起.....>"<

----------


## 布雷克

> 朋友，我才不高啊囧|||
> 
> 我未滿160cm.........  
> 狼版的公獸應該屬我最矮吧.......


看來你跟我一樣耶^^

身高跟年齡差最多的公獸就屬我差最多吧..

24歲身高未滿160

----------

